# 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende



## totti01 (2. Sep. 2010)

Hallöchen Teichbesitzer und  die es auch noch werden möchten,

da es bei uns seit Tagen regnet und ich drinne sitzen muss, möchte ich im folgenden Beitrag  Euch auch mal meinen neuen Teich vorstellen.

Der Mittlerweile fast fertige Teich hat folgende Abmasse:

Länge ca.                      10 Meter
Breite ca.                        6 Meter     an der breitesten Stelle
Tiefe ca.                          2,10 Meter
Wasseroberfläche ca.      60m²
Gesamtwasserinhalt ca   36.000 Liter

Der im Teich integrierte Pflanzenfilter hat eine Gesamtlänge von etwa 16 Meter, eine Durchschnittsbreite von 1 Meter und einer Tiefe von ca. 0,60 Meter.

Zum Pflanzenfilter wäre noch zu sagen, dass dieser durch einen "Wall" vom direkten Teich getrennt ist, jedoch unterm Strich die Wasseroberfläche als ganzes zu sehen ist.
Dazu aber später ein paar aussagekräftige Bilder.

Als "Vorwort" möchte ich erwähnen, dass ich über 1 Jahr lang nur gelesen, gelesen und gelesen  habe, um meinen zukünftigen Teich (hoffentlich) perfekt zu planen.

Den Wunsch nach einem schönen, großen Teich auf meinem Grundstück besteht eigentlich schon, seit dem ich damals mein Haus gebaut habe. 

Leider fehlten damals noch die finanziellen Mittel, um meinem Wunsch nachzugeben...


Aber Mitte diesen Jahres fiel der Startschuss zum Teichbau 

Angefangen hat dann alles am 03.07.2010, mit dem verlegen eines Gartenschlauches. 

Dieser sollte die Form des Teiches verständlich machen.

     

Weil aus Erfahrung auf meinem Grundstück Massenhaft Steine beim buddeln zum Vorschein kommen, viel die Entscheidung, ob mit Hand oder mit einem Bagger ausgeschachtet wird, schnell... 

Ein Bagger muss her. 


Vorher jedoch musste ich, (ob ich wollte oder nicht) per Spaten ein sichtbarer Graben für den Bagger geschippt werden. Das schlimmste daran war die Temperaturen zu der Zeit.


  35° C im Schatten 

         


Am 08.07.2010 kam dann der Bagger und machte meinen "eigentlich" gepflegten Rasen zur                                                 SAU

         

An den folgenden beiden Tagen konnten wir dann nur jeweils bis kurz 14:00 Uhr baggern, weil die Hitze unerträglich wurde 

Ich sage nur                      knapp 40°Grad im Schatten

        

Sooo, dass soll es für heute ersteinmal gewesen sein.
Weitere Bilder folgen natürlich.


----------



## hoboo34 (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

...Danke dafür. 
Mal gespannt auf die Fortsetzung.


----------



## PeterBoden (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

Interessiert mitlesend...

Danke!


----------



## orange1704 (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

Sieht gut aus bitte weitere DoKu


----------



## hoboo34 (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

Ach ja: die 40°C von denen du redest hätte ich mir in meinem Urlaub der letzten 2,5 Wochen auch gewünscht (und wünsch sie mir jetzt wieder, auch ohne Urlaub). 

So, jetzt warte ich hier auf weitere News.


----------



## jolantha (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

Hallo Torsten
hab Dir mal ne PN geschickt, wegen Teichinhalt
Gruß Jo


----------



## Dilmun (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*



Interessant - wie ging es weiter?


----------



## totti01 (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

Schönen Guten Abend an alle,

so, noch schnell ein paar Zeilen und Bilder, bevor es auf Nachtschicht geht.. 

 

Der schmale Streifen, den Ihr rechts neben dem Loch seht, (welcher im Nachgang wesentlich größer geworden ist) ist ein kleiner Teil vom intrigierten Pflanzenfilter. Dieser größere Teil wird dann im nächsten Bild sichtbar.

 

Auf dem unteren Bild ist nun schon fast die endgültige Form des Pflanzenfilters erkennbar und natürlich auch der Rest des Teiches 

 

Weil damals Regen angesagt war, welcher aber nicht kam, mußte ich ein paar Vorsorgemaßnahmen treffen, damit mir nicht der ganze Kram zusammen bricht, bzw. ausgespült wird. Also alle Folien zusammen gesucht und ab damit in die Grube.

      

Auf den folgenden Bildern nehme ich gerade die Filterkammer in den Angriff. 
Hatte mir gedacht, dass Fundamentsteine (nach welchen ich eine halbe Ewigkeit gesucht hab) in Verbindung mit 12`er Momiereisen eine haltbare Verbindung ergeben müßte.

Außerdem hatte ich das Problem, dass der schmale Erdstreifen, welcher zwischen Teich und Filterkammer ist, ein Tonnenschweres Gewicht aushalten muss. 
Die Längseite der Filterkammer ist auch gleichzeitig die Tiefste Stelle vom Teich (2,10m)
Also drücken da etliche Tonnen gegen 

Außerdem sind auf den Bilder auch schon die Rohre für Skimmer, Bodenablauf, Leerrohre für den Rücklauf in den Teich und Pflanzenfilter zu sehen.

Man o man, an was man da nicht alles denken mußte...


     

Oh, verdammt, es ist ja schon wieder so spät. Wie bereits geschrieben, ich muss uf Orbeet 

Bis demnächst


----------



## jolantha (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

Hey, Torsten, vielen Dank für die Berechnungshilfe,
Du bist ja wirklich fleißig
Gruß Jo


----------



## Hexe_Mol (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*



irgendwie geht mir das hier mit den bildern viel zu langsam!  ich möchte FOTOS  und nein, ich bin üüüüberhaupt nicht neugierig, sondern lediglich interessiert! 

die größe von eurem teich gefällt mir sehr gut,  wobei ich ehrlich gesagt über die "pure schinderei" in der überschrift etwas schmunzeln musste.  baggereinsatz & absetzcontainer direkt neben der teichgrube erleichtern ja doch einiges, ich hatte nach der überschrift eher damit gerechnet:


----------



## totti01 (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

So, weiter geht´s mit der Doku 

Tjaa, was war als nächstes dran...
Das ausnivilieren der Teichkante. Im Prinzip ist ja mein Grundstück relativ gerade, aber nachdem ein Bekannter (welcher ein Niviliergerät hat  ) alles vermessen hatte, wurde ich eines besseren belehrt. Die eine Kante war ebenerdig und die gegenüberliegende Seite hatte einen Höhenunterschied von 8cm. Soetwas sieht man mit bloßem Auge garnicht. 

     

Eigentlich wollte ich alles zuerst mit einer Schlauchwaage ausnivilieren, aber mit so einem profesionellen Niviliergerät ist es doch um einiges genauer !!!

Oh man, wenn ich auf den Bildern meinen Rasen sehe, könnte ich noch 
Aber mittlerweile ist alles wieder schöööön grün 

Anschließend kam das einbinden und ausmessen des Bodenablaufes dran. Wie ich hier im Forum gelernt habe, hab ich alles mit 30° bzw. 15° Bögen verarbeitet. Den BA - Flansch in Beton gesetzt, alles gut austrocknen lassen (was bei dieser Hitze kein Problem war)

         

Mein Schnuffi fand das alles garnicht so aufregend 

 

Hier hab ich noch ein paar Bilder von den BA-Arbeiten

       

Nach einigen Recherchen und Preisverhandlungen wurde dann auch das Vlies zum unterlegen unter die Folie geliefert. Ich hatte mich dann doch für das 800´er und 1000´er Vlies entschieden. 
Wie bereits zum Anfang der Doku geschrieben, befinden sich bei mir im Boden alles Sorten und Größen von Steinen. Von ganz klein und spitz, bis hin zu Mega-Findlinge....
Ich denke mal das dickere Vlies zu nehmen war die richtige Entscheidung 

             

Na gut, dass soll´s erstmal wieder gewesen sein. Mal schauen, ob ich heute Abend nochmal Zeit finde an den Rechner zu gehen.
Also bis dann


----------



## totti01 (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*



Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> irgendwie geht mir das hier mit den bildern viel zu langsam!  ich möchte FOTOS  und nein, ich bin üüüüberhaupt nicht neugierig, sondern lediglich interessiert!
> 
> die größe von eurem teich gefällt mir sehr gut,  wobei ich ehrlich gesagt über die "pure schinderei" in der überschrift etwas schmunzeln musste.  baggereinsatz & absetzcontainer direkt neben der teichgrube erleichtern ja doch einiges, ich hatte nach der überschrift eher damit gerechnet:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 73855




Jaaa, ich hab soeben viele neue Bilder eingestellt.
Das mit der Schinderei war auch hinsichtlich der Mega Hitze gemeint. 
Sicherlich war der Bagger eine große Hilfe, aber wenn man(n) bei fast 40° Grad im Schatten schippen soll, weil der Bagger nur max. 1,80 tief kommt und der "Bauherr" auf mind. 2,10m will, dann ist das sehr Schweißtreibend


----------



## totti01 (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

Da es im Moment mal wieder regnet wie aus Eimer´n, kann ich die Doku weiter schreiben. 

Nachdem das Einlegen des Teichvlieses fertig war, kam auch zeitgleich die bestellte EPDM Folie.

Ihr glaubt garnicht, wie oft ich hin und her gerissen war, um eine Entscheidung zu treffen, welche Sorte von Folie man nun nimmt.
Angefangen von der normalen PVC Folie, über PE bishin zur EPDM Folie.

Ursprünglich hatte ich geplant, den Teich mit GFK auszukleiden, aber nachdem das billigste Angebot (von insgesamt 4) für meine Teichgröße die 3500€ überschritten hatte, bin ich auf Folie gewechselt.

Letzten Endes hat mich die EPDM Folie überzeugt, weil diese seeeehr weich und anschmiegsam ist. Außerdem ist diese UV-beständig, Kältebruchsicher,  Fisch- und pflanzenverträglich, 30 Jahre Garantie vom Hersteller, keine toxischen Eigenschaften wie Weichmacher oder ähnliches und vor allem -Frei von giftigen Stoffen-

Die Folie ist sicherlich ein paar Eus teurer als die PVC, aber das war´s mir wert.
Übrigens, dass soll jetzt keine Werbung sein. Es ist nur meine eigene Einschätzung 

So, nu zu weiteren Bildern, denn die sagen ja mehr als 1000 Worte.

Anhang anzeigen 73868 Anhang anzeigen 73869 Anhang anzeigen 73870 Anhang anzeigen 73871 Anhang anzeigen 73872 Anhang anzeigen 73873 


Achso, hätte ich ja fast vergessen zu erwähnen. Als die Folie geliefert wurde, habe ich fast meinen Augen nicht getraut. Auf dem Lieferschein stand als Gesamtgewicht sage und schreibe                                     270kg 

Da ich über keinen Hubwagen, Gabelstappler etc. verfüge, mußten wir die Folie per MUSKELKRAFT von der Garage zum Teich buchszieren.
Also eine lange, stabile Eisenstange rausgesucht und dann frei nach dem Motto " 4 Mann - 2 Seiten "

Das ganze dann mit "rausstehenden" Augen zum Teich geschleppt und anschließend mit insgesamt 12 in der Grube ausgebreitet

Nach einer guten halben Stunde lag die Folie dann in Ihrem vorgesehenen Ort 

Irgendwie hatte ich dann doch eine kleine Hilfe von "oben", denn kurz nachdem die Folie drin war, begann es zu schütten, was der Himmel hergab.

Wäre das 1- 2 Tage früher passiert, wäre mir die ganze Grube zusammen gebrochen.

Übrigens hat es dann bis zum Abend des nächsten Tages durchgeregnet, sodass dann die ersten ca. 3m³ Wasser in der Grube stand. Das "durfte" ich dann wieder abpumpen 

In den darauffolgenden Tagen fing dann die "Kleberei" an. Angefangen vom Skimmer bis hin zu den Absperrschiebern. Das alles hält bis zum heutigen Tage und vorallem es ist DICHT 

Zum kleben habe ich das so viel besprochene und gelobte Innotec verwendet. 
Also ich kann das Urteil abgeben:


                                                      >>>Sehr empfehlenswert<<<


Allerdings, bekommt man das Zeug an die Hände, wird es ein schwerer Kampf, dieses wieder abzubekommen. Selbst mit Aceton ging nicht alles ab...

       




Da ich ja nun genau wissen wollte, wieviel Wasser in die Grube passt, habe ich mir dann eine ABENDTEUERLICHE Wasseruhr zusammengeschraubt :smoki

 

In den nächsten Tagen habe ich dann "Step by Step" die Grube gefüllt. 
Erst bis zur ersten Terrasse, einen Tag stehen lassen und geschaut ob der Wasserstand hält, dann zur zweiten usw.

Siehe da, alles dicht 


         

Am Wochenende kam dann die übliche Werbung mit der Zeitung ins Haus geflattert. Dort mal kurz geblättert und die zündende Idee gehabt 

Es gab normale Wäschekörbe im "Angebot". 
Warum sollte man nicht für 1,49€ einen Wäschekorb in der Größe von ca. 60cm x 40cm nehmen können, anstatt kleinen eines herkömmlichen Pflanzkorbes für 2,99€ in der Größe von 15cm x 20cm ???

Diese sind dann spätenstens nächstes Jahr um diese Zeit kommplett verschwunden, weil alles zugewachsen ist. Hoffentlich... 

Da passt doch viel mehr rein 

Gedacht - getan und gleich am Montag 16 Wäschekörbe gekauft. Ich wurde zwar von der Kassiererin  doof angeschaut, aber 

                                                         Mir doch egal

   

So, dann alle Körbe als Test mal in den Pflanzenfilter reingetan und geschaut ob mein Plan aufgeht. 

Nu war es an der Zeit Pflanzen zu besorgen. 

Mein Wunschgedanke war es, als "Hauptpflanze" __ Schilf einzubringen. 

Als weitere Pflanzen kamen für mich folgende Pflanzen in die nähere Auswahl:

__ Froschlöffel
__ Krebsschere
__ Binsen
Wasserlilien
__ Froschbiss
__ Rohrkolben (also die mit dem braunen Kolben in der Mitte)

und natürlich viel Schilf.

Gesagt, getan!!!

Jetzt kam die Frage auf, in was setze ich die Pflanzen ???

Da ich viel über Blähton und dessen Eigenschaften gelesen habe, besorgte ich über 300 Ecken einen halben Hänger voll Blähton. 

Damit dann jeden Korb bis 3/4 gefüllt, die Pflanzen eingesetzt und mit mittlere Kiesel abgedeckt, damit das Zeug nicht aufschwimmt.

Weil ich die Pflanzen nur büschelweise bekommen hab, mußte ich diese vor dem einpflanzen auseinanderklamüsern. 

Das war eine "schöne" Arbeit 

         

Zu dieser Zeit war es wieder mal sehr heiß, sodass die vorhandenen Triebe braun wurden und ich diese abschneiden mußte. 

Mittlerweile treiben die "Stummel" aber wieder neu aus und ich hoffe, dass nächstes Jahr alles schön zuwächst :beten

Jetzt konnte ich den Teich endlich bis zum Stehkragen vollfüllen und nochmal hoffen das alles dicht bleibt

   


So na gut, dass soll es für heute gewesen sein.

Also bis dahin


----------



## jolantha (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

Hallo, Torsten
echt ne Wucht, Dein Teich , wieviel Wasser ist denn nun drin ??
Gruß Jo


----------



## totti01 (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

Mojen mojen,

na 36000 Liter sind drin.
Es freut mich, dass Dir mein Teich gefällt 

Ich hoffe, dass ich an alle Eventualitäten gedacht hab... 

Gibt es denn sonst keine Meinungen, Ratschläge, Kritiken von den hier ansässigen Teichguru´s?


----------



## totti01 (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

Achja, wenn es heute Abend meine Zeit erlaubt, stelle ich die restlichen Bilder und zugleich Fertigstellungsbilder rein.

Bis dahin


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

Hallo Torsten,
habe Deine Teich-Doku aufmerksam gelesen, mitverfolgt.
Ich kann nur sagen, ALLERGRÖSSTEN  RESPEKT zolle ich Dir.
Wir haben im letzten Jahr unseren ersten Teich angelegt, verglichen mit Deinem, eher eine "Pfütze".
Ich kann mich allerdings noch sehr gut an die schweißtreibenden Erdabreiten und Verlegearbeiten der Folie erinnern.
Unsere Pflanzen haben wir alle in ein "Sand-/Lehmgemisch" eingesetzt, feiner Sand mit ca. 25%-igem Lehmanteil. Über dieses Gemisch dann Kiesel in verschiedenen Größen.
Ich bin sehr gespannt darauf zu erfahren, natürlich erst im nächsten Jahr, wie sich Deine Pflanzen in reinem Blähton entwickelt haben.
Viel Freude und entspannende Stunden wünsche ich Dir an Deinem Traum-Teich


----------



## Hexe_Mol (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

hallo thorsten,

vielen dank für die ausführliche fotostory! 

da seid ihr ja wirklich superfleissig gewesen und die "vermisste" schubkarre hab ich auch noch entdeckt!  seit wir im letzten jahr unseren teich (ungefähr das gleiche wasservolumen wie deiner) komplett mit schaufel und schubkarre gegraben haben, muss ich immer grinsen, wenn jemand von "schinderei" spricht und dann nen bagger einsetzt. daher der kleine seitenhieb. 

bei deinen wäschekörben musste ich erst schmunzeln, aber der zweite gedanke war dann, "warum nicht", die dritte überlegung "wo kann ich dunkelgrüne wäschekörbe kaufen".  ich hab nämlich letzte woche ne teichrose bekommen  und bisher keinen großen pflanzkorb dafür gefunden. 

hattest du uns eigentlich schon verraten, ob du fische einsetzen willst und ich hab es überlesen? oder hast du geheimnisse vor uns?


----------



## Eugen (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

Hi Thorsten

unabhängig davon,dass mir die Teichform sehr gut gefällt ,die nackte Folie in deinem schönen Pflanzgraben würde mich gewaltig stören. 
Von den Farben der Waschkörbe ganz zu schweigen.
So schnell wächst da nix zu ( vorallem nicht mit diesem Substrat ) ,aber dein __ Schilf wird dir schnell durch die Löcher wachsen.
Und ob Waschkörbe dauerhaft unter Wasser stabil bleiben 

@Hexe
Teich- oder Seerosen pflanzt man besser in geschlossene Gefäße (zB. Mörtelkübel)
Da kann man problemlos düngen und die Rhizome bleiben länger da,wo sie hingehören.


----------



## totti01 (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

@ Eva – Maria ,
vielen Dank für die Blumen 
Hätte ich das alles mit der Hand schaufeln wollen, dann wäre ich bestimmt jetzt noch beim buddeln…
Von daher ziehe ich den Hut vor Dir. Das war mit Sicherheit eine „Blasenandenhändearbeit“ 

Ja und da ich keinerlei Erde in meinem Teich haben will / wollte, habe ich mich dann für Blähton entschieden. 
Ob das der richtige Weg war, werden wir spätestens nächstes Jahr sehen.
Meine drei Seerosen musste ich allerdings zwangsläufig in Erde/Lehm/Tongemisch setzen, damit die vernünftig anwachsen und auch mal blühen.
Mein Gedanke ist, die Pflanzen sollen sich die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser ziehen und nicht aus der Erde.

Nu gut, nächstes Jahr um diese Zeit sind wir schlauer.

@ Anja,

vor Dir ziehe ich natürlich ebenfalls den Hut, zwecks die Grube mit Hand buddeln!!!
Den kleinen Seitenhieb kann ich verschmerzen, denke ich, aber mir fiel in dem Moment auch keine andere Wortwahl zur Überschrift ein 

Natürlich habe ich keine Geheimnisse vor Euch , na gut, vielleicht ein paar kleine.
Momentan habe ich als sogenannte „Testfische“ 3 Schleierschwänze und 2 Blauflossenorfen herumzuschwimmen. Also die Schleierschwänze sind voll am rumpaddeln, aber die beiden Orfen sind seit 3 Tagen spurlos verschwunden. Keine Ahnung wo die sind. Ich habe ja noch etwas Hoffnung, dass die sich schon ein Überwinterungsplätzchen gesucht haben und nächstes Jahr wieder irgendwo auftauchen

Ja, ansonsten sollen nächstes Jahr so 10 -12 Koi´s bei mir ein neues zuhause finden.
Die kleinen sind eigentlich auch schon da. 
Soll heißen, mein Kollege hat auch Koi´s und diese haben im Mai gelaicht. 
Daraus sind einige kleine Racker geschlüpft. 
Er betreut die Kleinen dann bis zum nächsten Frühjahr und dann steht der "Umzug" an 

@ Eugen,

sei doch bitte nicht so ungeduldig. 
Bei den nächsten Fotos wirst Du kaum noch Folie am Teichrand sehen. 
 Versprochen !!!
Ich hatte doch geschrieben, dass ich dann noch die „Fertigstellungsbilder“ reinsetze.

Vielleicht mache ich es ja nachher noch.

Meinste wirklich, dass die Körbe mit der Zeit den „Geist“ aufgeben? 
Jaa gut, die Farben sind seeehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber es gibt leider keine Wäschekörbe in schwarz. Von daher hoffe ich ja auf das zuwachsen  des Pflanzengrabens


----------



## Eugen (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

Hi Torsten

ich meinte ja auch nicht,die Folie AM Teichrand, sondern die nackte Folie IM Pflanzgraben.


----------



## totti01 (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

So ok, da bin ich wieder ,

wo waren wir doch gleich stehengeblieben? Aaahhja beim Teich 

Da ich ja logischer Weise die Teichumrandung nicht so offen mit der Folie liegen lassen wollte, wieder ein bisschen gegrübelt und eine passable Lösung gefunden. Aber seht selbst:

  

Als nächstes kamen die Abdeckung der Filterkammer und die Anschlüsse an den US 3 an die Reihe.

Wegen der Abdeckung habe ich auch Ewigkeiten gegrübelt, wie ich die Kammer dicht bekomme und siehe da, wieder ein "Geistesblitz"

Von der Folie hatte ich noch reichlich übrig und konnte somit eine "schöne" Abdeckung bauen 

                       

So, was jetzt noch fehlte waren die Terrassen - Bohlen, die auch noch gestrichen werden mussten 

 

Danach dann 1 Tag gewartet und rauf damit auf die Filterkammer 

   

Wenn Ihr jetzt denkt, dass war´s schon ??? Weit gefehlt, denn der Probelauf der Filteranlage stand ja noch offen.

Eigentlich wollte ich vorm halben Jahr noch einen UltraSieve 3 in Eigenregie nachbauen, aber nach reichlich Überlegungen kam ich dann zum Endschluss, bevor da wieder was nicht richtig passt oder der doofe Schwimmer nicht funktioniert

                                             >>>Kauf Dir gleich den originalen<<<    

Ich muss Euch sagen, das Teil ist echt JEDEN CENT wert.

Das Wasser in meinem Teich lag so um die 2 Wochen ohne Filterung und Pumpen in der Grube.

Da denkt der normale Mensch, so viel Dreck kann da nicht reingefallen sein.

Tja, Pustekuchen !!! Beim ersten Betrieb habe ich Interessenhalber mal nach 3 Stunden auf das Sieb geschaut 

 

Na und der Rest der Anlage funzt auch prima  !!! 

Da hab ich scheinbar doch nicht bei der Arbeit gepfuscht 

 

Soooo, dass war im großen und ganzen meine Beschäftigung in den letzten 6 Wochen und die "Schinderei" (@ Anja  ) hat sich für mich bezahlt gemacht, denn ich GENIESSE jede freie Minute an meinem neuen Spielzeug 


Ja und hier noch die aktuellsten Bilder von gestern Abend


   

Bis dann


----------



## Chrima (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

Hallo Torsten

War super lesenswert dein Teich-Bau- Bericht.
Ich wünsche dir viel Spass damit und bin jetzt schon gespannt auf die Bilder,
im nächsten Jahr, wenn alles grünt und blüht( wette mit Dir,das man von den Körben
bald nix mehr sehen wird)

LG Tina


----------



## Martin J (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

Glückwunsch ist echt ein Traum geworden!  viel spass mit deinem Prachtstück


----------



## jolantha (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

Schade , daß Du fertig bist, , 
hätte soooooo gerne noch weitergelesen ! Wenn Du dann mal Langeweile hast, kannst Du gerne bei
meinem Teich weitermachen
Aber superaffenti--engeil das Ganze.
Gruß Jo


----------



## orange1704 (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

Sieht echt Top aus! Was bin ich da Neidisch!

Aber eine Frage hast du gar keine Biokammer oder hab ich die nur über sehen???


----------



## CoolNiro (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

Hallo Torsten,

gratuliere, schöner Teich.

Mich würde noch interessieren wie es Deinen Schleierschwänzen geht
und ob Du die schon mal aus dem Skimmer hast holen müssen?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## totti01 (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

Schönen guten Morgen,

vielen, vielen Dank für die Antworten und Gratulationen .

@ Jo,

momentan habe ich erstmal die Faxen dicke, denn mein Rücken hat sich in den letzten Wochen öffters mal "gemeldet" und hat um eine Auszeit gebeten...
Unterm Strich hat es dann aber doch Spass gemacht, vorallem wenn man sieht, wie sich das Bauprojekt von mal zu mal entwickelt

@ André,

Nee, Du hast die Biokammer nicht übersehen, weil ich keine gebaut habe...

Ich sehe das mit dem Sinn einer "extra" Biokammer ein bisschen anders (oder ich hab´s nicht verstanden ), weil sich meiner Meinung nach die Biologie im Teich entwickeln soll, um die Giftstoffe abzubauen.
Zumal ich ja auch einen Teil des gefilterten Wasser´s in den Pflanzengraben mit geringem Druck schicke. Der Rest des Druckes geht direkt in den Teich zurück und erzeugt einen schönen Flow.
Also ich kann nur bis jetzt berichten, dass meine Wasserwerte alle TOP sind und somit im grünen Bereich liegen.

@ Andy,

mit den Schleierschwänzen habe ich schon was durch.

Die wurden nicht vom Skimmer angesaugt, sondern vom Bodenablauf 
Weil das Wasser über den US 3 geschickt wird und dieser den "Schmutz" bekanntlich vom Wasser trennt, lag letztens auch der erste __ Schleierschwanz auf dem trocknen und war hinüber.

Darauf hin habe ich ein kleines Gitter gebaut, welches jetzt vor der Schwimmerklappe sitz, damit im Falle der Fälle der betroffene Fisch zumindestens im Wasser bleibt und eine Überlebenschance hat.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

Hallo Torsten,

ein superschöner Teich ist das geworden. 
Aber eins fehlt noch.
.
.
.
........ die Liegestühle auf der Terrasse und die Caipirinha in der Hand.....2


----------



## totti01 (7. Sep. 2010)

*Ich brauche mal Eure Kreativität*

Auch wenn jetzt fast alles fertig zu seien scheint, ist für mich ein neues Problem aufgetaucht.

Ich hoffe mal ganz stark auf Eure Unterstützung :help

Meine ja schon geteilte Klappe der Filterkammer ist sowas von schwer, dass es einen schüttelt.

Nun glaubte ich eine zufriedenstellende Lösung gefunden zu haben, wie man die Klappe Rücken - Beschwerdefrei auf und zu klappen kann, aber das klappt nicht ganz so, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe

Geplant und auch schon gebaut habe ich einen "Galgen" mit einer Umlenkrolle oben drauf.
Das Stahlseil an der Klappe eingehakt und am Galgen ein Gegengewicht von ca. 50kg angebaumelt.

Das Prinzip funzt eigentlich auch ganz gut, aaaber wenn ich mal auf der Teichterrasse sitzen möchte, geht ja das Seil quer über die Sitzfläche. 
Ich muss das Seil irgendwie ausgehakt bekommen, aber da dieses voll unter Spannung steht, wird das sehr, sehr schwer...
Da das Gewicht dann aber auf einer Höhe von etwa 1,50m hängt, müsste man die 50kg aushebel, um den Haken (karabiner) lösen zu können.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir soweit folgen 

   

Ein weiterer Gedanke war, dass ich das alles schön über eine Hydraulik laufen lasse, 
aber da kommt der nächste Haken. 
Alleine der Hydraulikstempel in einer Ausfahr - Höhe von ca. 1,50m würde mir um die 350 Tacken kosten und das ist mir die Hebetechnik nicht wert. 
Hinzu kommen würden ja dann auch noch sämtliche Schläuche, Motor + Hydrauliköl 

Auf den beiden Bildern seht Ihr was mein erster Gedanke war.

Nun hoffe ich auf die Genies unter Euch, die mir den Entscheidenen Tipp geben.
Laßt mal bitte Eure Köpfe mit qualmen :beten1


----------



## danyvet (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

Wasn das für ein Loch da in dem Kieszierbeet am vorletzten Foto? Kommt da noch ein Mini rein?


----------



## Teichmatze (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

Hallo

Anstatt Galgen und Gegengewicht würde ich eine Kurbel nehmen.
Wie sie auf kleinen Bootstrailern montiert sind.
Kosten nicht viel und es geht noch Rückenschonender.
Noch ne Nummer besser ist eine elektrische Seilwinde,die aus dem Baumarkt,mit 230Volt,die heben locker 250Kg.
Ich werde mal versuchen hier Links einzufügen.

Handkurbel: http://cgi.ebay.de/Handwinde-Hand-S...140?pt=Bootsteile_Zubehör&hash=item53e1fc2e7c
Elektrische Winde :http://cgi.ebay.de/250kg-elektrisch...?pt=Hebe_Hydrauliktechnik&hash=item20b35f1893

Hoffentlich mache ich mich mit den Links jetzt nicht strafbar?

Gruß Matthias


----------



## totti01 (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*



Zuckerschniss schrieb:


> ........ die Liegestühle auf der Terrasse und die Caipirinha in der Hand.....2




ha ha, denkste??? Dann schau mal gaaanz genau auf das folgende Bild, was da auf der Terrasse steht 

 

Die Caipirinha kamen dann erst nach dem Foto auf den Tisch :smoki


----------



## totti01 (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*



danyvet schrieb:


> Wasn das für ein Loch da in dem Kieszierbeet am vorletzten Foto? Kommt da noch ein Mini rein?



Hi Dany,

ursprünglich sollte da, wo jetzt die vielen Steine liegen der Teich hin, aber weil an dieser Stelle das Grundwasser schon ab 1,10m nach oben drückt, war das für mein Bauvorhaben sehr ungünstig.
Komischer Weise war 30m weiter hinten keine Spur von Grundwasser, sodass ich auf 2,10m gehen konnte.

Tja und was das Loch in der Mitte der Steine betrifft, da hab ich noch nichts passendes gefunden. 
Wahrscheinlich kommt da ein Solarspringbrunnen oder eine riesen Klamotte oder ich weiß noch nicht was hin


----------



## danyvet (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

Was ist eine Klamotte? Ich kenn den Ausdruck nur für Kleidung 
Ein Mini!!! Sag ich ja, da passt ein Mini rein. Ein Hochmini vielleicht


----------



## totti01 (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*



Teichmatze schrieb:


> Anstatt Galgen und Gegengewicht würde ich eine Kurbel nehmen.
> Wie sie auf kleinen Bootstrailern montiert sind.
> Kosten nicht viel und es geht noch Rückenschonender.
> Noch ne Nummer besser ist eine elektrische Seilwinde,die aus dem Baumarkt,mit 230Volt,die heben locker 250Kg.
> ...



Hi Matthias,

das mit der Kurbel ohne Galgen und Gegengewicht verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. 
Wo soll ich denn die Kurbel anbringen? Nur am Pfosten und per Seil zur Klappe gehen?


----------



## Teichmatze (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

Hallo

Du hast doch den Galgen mit der Umlenkrolle.
Dort wird einfach die Kurbel montiert.
Entweder ohne Umlenkrolle oder das Seil wird über die Umlenkrolle geführt,ich weiß ja nicht,wie der Galgen zu dem Klappboden steht.

Hoffe,das ist jetzt verständlich.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## totti01 (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*



danyvet schrieb:


> Was ist eine Klamotte? Ich kenn den Ausdruck nur für Kleidung





Wie, Du kennst den Begriff nicht?
Sagt man in Wien nicht zu einem riesen Stein - Klamotte?
Also bei uns (im Berliner Raum) schon


----------



## Dilmun (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

Das ist immer wieder mal Thema:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21268/?q=Expresser/page-23

Schau mal #230


Ich bin mir allerdings nicht sicher, ob das für dich möglich wäre, das es bei dir ja ums Gewicht geht.

Oder ließe sich das Gegengewicht im Baum irgendwie "arretieren" oder befestigen, damit es bei geschlossener Klappe etwas höher hängt und du das Seil zur Klappe leicht aushängen kannst?

Ich mein mit einer kleinen Talje oder so....
Die sich bei Bedarf wieder leicht lösen läßt...


----------



## totti01 (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

[/QUOTE]



Teichmatze schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Du hast doch den Galgen mit der Umlenkrolle.
> Dort wird einfach die Kurbel montiert.
> ...





Jau, is verständlich. Auf dem zweiten Bild ist doch ganz gut zu sehen, wie der Galgen steht.
Ich denke mal, dass ich in dem Fall mit der Kurbel den Pfosten um einiges Höher setzen muss, um einen vernünftigen Winkel hin zu bekommen.
Soll heißen, desto steiler der Winkel zum Boden, desto leichter kann ich die Klappe haben. (denke ich...)
Momentan ist die Höhe des Galgens ca. 1,60m.

Gestern habe ich das schon versucht, indem ich ein Seil mit Schlaufe in den Karabiner geklinkt hab, wo sonst das Gegengewicht hing.
In diese Schlaufe habe ich mich dann mal reingestellt, um zu sehen, ob mein "Kampfgewicht" von ca. 85kg etwas an der Klappe bewegen.
Leider Fehlanzeige, bis auf das sich der Galgen fast nach vorne schob, ist nichts passiert 

Ich schätze mal das Gewicht der einen Klappenhälfte auf ca. 60 - 70kg.


----------



## totti01 (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

Hi Sonja,

das mit den Scharnieren ist bei mir kein Problem. 
Die beiden Klappen habe ich mit 4 separaten Scharnieren gesichert. 
Mir geht es wirklich nur um eine Arbeitserleichterung zwecks anheben und senken der Klappe


----------



## Dilmun (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

Hab ich mir gedacht.....

Vielleicht kennst ja jemanden, der segelt. Da gibts immer wieder Lösungen für solche Probleme.
Ich würde ja , wenn die Klappe zu ist, das Gegengewicht mit einer kleinen Talje ein wenig anheben und auf dem Galgen arretieren. Dann kanst das Seil zwischen Gegengewicht und Klappe problemlos aushängen. 
Bei Bedarf, das Seil wieder in die Klappe einhängen, die Talje mit dem Gegengewicht aufmachen und alles ist wieder betriebsbereit.


----------



## totti01 (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*



Dilmun schrieb:


> Hab ich mir gedacht.....
> 
> Vielleicht kennst ja jemanden, der segelt. Da gibts immer wieder Lösungen für solche Probleme.
> Ich würde ja , wenn die Klappe zu ist, das Gegengewicht mit einer kleinen Talje ein wenig anheben und auf dem Galgen arretieren. Dann kanst das Seil zwischen Gegengewicht und Klappe problemlos aushängen.
> Bei Bedarf, das Seil wieder in die Klappe einhängen, die Talje mit dem Gegengewicht aufmachen und alles ist wieder betriebsbereit.





Leider kenne ich niemanden aus dem Fach der Segelei.

(Ganz ehrlich, ich musste erstmal goog..., um zu erfahren was ´ne Talje is...
Ich kenne nur ne Taille  )

Was noch super wäre, ist, wenn das Gewicht unten wäre und die Klappe auch.

Ich weiß auf jeden Fall, dass dies mit mehreren Umlenkrollen machmar ist, 
aber ich hab im Moment eine kleine "Denkblockade". 
Mir fehlt da im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "Der Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl" 

Momentan ist es leider genau umgedreht. Klappe unten - Gewicht ist oben


----------



## Dilmun (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*



> Ich kenne nur ne Taille  )



Das ist ein anderes "Fachgebiet" 

Aber mit Klappe unten und Gewicht unten, da fehlt mir auch der Wink.  

Weil ja die Schwerkraft ausgenütz werden soll. 

Diese Lösungsmöglichkeit würd' mich auch interessieren.


----------



## CoolNiro (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

Hallo Torsten,

das hab ich mir schon gedacht mit den Schleierschwänzen, die sind einfach zu schwache Schwimmer um gegen solche Sogwirkungen anzuschwimmen.

Wenn bei Dir bei 1,10 schon Grundwasser kommt hättest Du Dir Deine ganze
Filteranlage nebst Kammer und Deckel sparen können, ein Gullischacht mit
Pumpe und Quellstein hätte Dir stetigen Frischwasserzulauf beschert mit
100% klarem Wasser. Ich würde da echt nochmal umbaun bei diesen
Traumvoraussetzungen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## totti01 (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

Hat denn hier sonst keiner ne Idee, zwecks "Mechanismus" zum Auf - und zuklappen der Filterkammer?

Ich nehme gerne jeden Vorschlag (der meinen Rücken beim öffnen entlastet) an !!!

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, wurde doch hier irgendwann mal ein "System" vorgestellt, dass mit Wasserdruck funktioniert.

Leider kann ich den Beitrag nicht mehr finden... :? Hab schon das halbe Forum durchgekämmt


----------



## newbee (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

Hallo 
wäre so etwas nicht auch eine Lösung
[DLMURL]http://http://www.parts2go.de/Karosserie/Gasfedern/Gasfeder-Motorhaube-FEBI-BILSTEIN::2269153.html?modellcox=5389&refID=preissuma/preisroboter[/DLMURL]

Weis zwar nicht ob sie ganz öffnen aber sie würden bestimmt das ganze erleichtern,

das ist nämlich auch eine Überlegung von mir da ich das gleiche Problem wie du habe

und die gibt es bestimmt auch in anderen stärken und längen, war nur mal so ein gedanke von mir


----------



## totti01 (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

Hallo Hans,

die Idee kam mir auch schon, aber die hatte ich wieder verworfen, weil die meisten von den Gasdruckdämpfer entweder nicht genug Schub haben, oder zu kurz sind.

Hab vorhin mal die Bucht durchforstet und bin dabei auf folgende Dämpfer gestoßen:



http://cgi.ebay.de/2X-GASFEDER-HECK...2211?pt=Autoteile_Zubehör&hash=item563f3d0993



Wenn ich mich noch recht an meine Schulzeit erinnere, war doch die Umrechnungzahl von Newton in kg rund gerechnet 10.

Bei 1080N wären das doch nach Adam Riese um die 100kg Schubkraft.

Die Teile haben zwar ordentlich "bums" in der Schubkraft, aber wie verhalten die sich beim zuklappen??? 

Da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, halten die das Gewicht dann auch so gut?

Was sagen die anderen hier im Forum?


----------



## Gunnar (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

Hallo Torsten.

Habe gerade deinen kompletten Bericht zum Teichbau gelesen. Tolle Beschreibung, toller Teich! Gefällt mir super.

Zu deinem aktuellen Problem habe ich auch einen kleinen Tip.Warum die gesamte Terasse anheben? Wie groß ist der Bedarf, um in den Schacht zu kommen? Reicht eine kleine Öffnung von 60x60 oder 80x80 auch aus? Ist das der Fall, wäre für mich die Entscheidung KLAR - Terassenbohlen an der zugänglichsten Stelle aussägen und mit Schanieren oder Klavierband zum öffnen bringen. So eine art Luke.
   

Evtl. haste ja schon selber darüber nachgedacht.


----------



## totti01 (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*



Gunnar schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten.
> 
> Terassenbohlen an der zugänglichsten Stelle aussägen und mit Schanieren oder Klavierband zum öffnen bringen.





Hi Gunnar,

dankeschön für Deine Überlegungen und das Kompliment  

Die Terrassenplatte habe ich ja schon wegen dem Gewicht 60/40 geteilt.

In meiner Doku (#22 - vorletztes Bild) kann man erkennen, dass ich die gesamte Filterkammer mit Folie überspannt habe, um diese dicht zu bekommen.
Wenn ich da jetzt da ein Loch reinsägen würde, wäre die ganze Schose wieder undicht.

Die Idee mit den Gasdruckdämpfer´n finde ich eigentlich ganz gut.
Da muss ich nur mal überlegen, wie ich die dann an der Klappe fest bekomme... 

Beim Auto werden die ja bloß von zwei kleinen Klammern gehalten


----------



## Zalabaksa (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

Hi, gut dokumentiert und für mich  lehrreich. Es interssiert mich wie du den regenertionsbereich machst und ob du auch soviel Kies nimmst und wo die Pflanzen wachsen.
Wie lange war deine Planung?

ursula


----------



## totti01 (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*



Zalabaksa schrieb:


> Es interssiert mich wie du den regenertionsbereich machst und ob du auch soviel Kies nimmst und wo die Pflanzen wachsen.
> Wie lange war deine Planung?
> 
> ursula




 Ursula,

Sorry das ich mich erst jetzt melde, aber wir hatten am WE unser Haus voll Besuch und viel um die Ohren.

Ich muss jetzt mal fragen, was meinst Du mit Regenerationsbereich ? 
Den Pflanzengraben?

Auf Deine Frage wegen dem Kies kann ich Dir sagen, dass ich 0,0 Kies in meinem Teich hab, sondern nur zur Deko etwas größere weiße Steine, sowie ein paar Feldsteine.

Meine Pflanzen hab ich alle in die etwas "BELÄCHELTEN"  Wäschekörbe gepackt, zu 3/4 mit Blähton gefüllt und gegen das Aufschwimmen des Blähton´s mit den o.g.weißen Steine gesichert.

Tja, und wegen der Planungszeit kann ich Dir sagen, dass ich weit über ein Jahr nur gelesen, gelesen und nochmnal gelesen hab.
Ich fand das eigentlich auch angemessen, weil man ja nicht jedes Jahr einen Teich baut und ich so wenig wie Möglich Fehler einbauen wollte.

 Bislang scheint mein Plan mit dem Teich und deren Filterung aufzugehen, weil ich ohne weiteres auf den Grund des Teiches schauen kann und der liegt bekanntlich bei 2,10m


----------



## Zuckerschniss (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

Hallo Torsten,

was hälst Du davon, wenn Du Deine schwerlastige Platte aufteilst, ähnlich dem Prinzip "Dreifeldzugklappbrücke". Wir haben so ähnlich unsere sehr gewichtige, große Dachluke gebaut - und es funktioniert.


----------



## totti01 (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*



Zuckerschniss schrieb:


> ähnlich dem Prinzip "Dreifeldzugklappbrücke".



Hi Ellen,

danke für Deine Idee.
Kannst Du mir auch verraten, wie Ihr die gebaut habt?
Vielleicht mit einem Foto?
Ich hab zwar mal gegoog..., aber da bekommt man nur riesige Monsterbrücken zu sehen


----------



## Zuckerschniss (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

Hallo Torsten,

ich such am WE ein paar Bilder raus.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

Hallo
Leider hab ich nur diese drei gefunden:

 
Die eine Hälfte

 
augeklappt (hier wäre noch Unterstützung per Zugfeder denkbar)

 
und eingebaut


----------



## totti01 (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

Mojen Teichgemeinde,

nach fast exakt einem Jahr möchte ich Euch nun ein paar aktuelle Bilder von meinem Teichlein zeigen.

  

Die Fischis sind putzmunter und fressen wie die Monsterraupen.

        

Mein damaliges Problem mit der Schachtabdeckung habe ich auch hinbekommen 

    

Ich habe mich dann doch für die Gasdruckstoßdämpfer entschieden. 
Die Dämpfer haben jeweils eine Druckkraft von 40kg und das reicht aus, um die schwere Abdeckung des Pumpenschachtes leicht zu öffnen und auch oben zu halten 


Die Pflanzen (__ Schilf, __ Lilien, __ Krebsschere, __ Quellmoos, __ Binsen, __ Froschlöffel etc) haben sich schön vermehrt, sodass ich auch schon einiges rausschneiden musste. 
Die Seerosen haben wunderschön und reichlich geblüht. 


 

Leider habe ich keine Bilder gemacht, wo so um die 10 Blühten geblüht hatten. Da sah richtig gut aus.

So, dass soll es dann erstmal gewesen sein.

Allen noch einen schönes Sonntag!!!


----------



## totti01 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: 6 Wochen pure Schinderei nehmen langsam ein Ende*

Einen frostigen guten Morgen an alle,

bei uns heute früh unglaubliche -2° Grad und die Teichtemperatur ist von gestern zu heute um 4° Grad auf 16° Grad gesunken. 
Nun, es sollen wohl die Eisheiligen sein und wenn die durch sind, dann geht es hoffentlich mit den Temperaturen aufwärts :beten

Das Wasser hat heute früh mächtig gedampft 

 

Hier noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder von heute früh 07:00 Uhr


----------

